# Any 250lb plus climbers out there? if so what gear do you use?



## Big Natey (Dec 24, 2013)

Im 6'1 278lbs needless to say im rough on my gear. Im currently climbing in a buckingham double floating dee extra wide back saddle with leg loops ( ive had it repaired twice for rivets pulling out of the leg loops), klein spurs with aluminum leg pads (the offset of the kleins is much more comfortable), and wesco highliners to keep my feet from hurting. i usually climb double rope with a two under one over friction hitch (which will cinch down extremely tight if i load my rope for too long, but it dosent cinch as bad as a standard prussik). im not fat, ive trained strongman for five years, and started climbing about two years ago.

So, bigger guys, what holds you up? im definitley looking for a more comfortable saddle, but it gots to be tough. Also any reccomendations on knots that wont cinch so easily, or maybe a mechanical hitch? Advice much appreciated.


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep. NO SPIKES ON PRUNING! Im 230. Get an egovation or onix im more for the buckingham egovation. Get your self a hitchhicker. Invest in a lunch box. Stay away from fast foot. Put healthy food in the lunch box. Some jogging shoes. And a gym membership. You'll do fine. 

When i went to rehab. U gaind a lot of weight. Felt good to lose some. Still workin on getting to 180. By the way im 6,4 so i carry it well for 230. Still to big in my opinion.


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 24, 2013)

Del_ said:


> In your photo it looks like you are spike climbing a trim job and even then............it doesn't look like you are making good use of your rope for limb walking.
> 
> What aren't you standing on that limb? Given that rope angle and all it seems you would be in a relaxed standing position. Standard gear should work for you but will last a shorter time as you are discovering. I'd stick with 1/2inch climbing rope and lose the spikes as much as possible.


 
yes im spiking a trim job, this particular situation called for it. I know its harmful to thee tree, and increases the odds for sickness and disease to set in, but it was wet and slippery that day, thats why im sitting on the limb because i lost my footing two times trying to walk it (wescos are not the best limb walkers). and i think im going to invest in some friction savers, because my climbing lines wear quick. would a 24 strand climb line wear better than a 12 strand in drt?


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 24, 2013)

kyle goddard said:


> Yep. NO SPIKES ON PRUNING! Im 230. Get an egovation or onix im more for the buckingham egovation. Get your self a hitchhicker. Invest in a lunch box. Stay away from fast foot. Put healthy food in the lunch box. Some jogging shoes. And a gym membership. You'll do fine.
> 
> When i went to rehab. U gaind a lot of weight. Felt good to lose some. Still workin on getting to 180. By the way im 6,4 so i carry it well for 230. Still to big in my opinion.


 
you know jogging is about the worst way for a heavy person to lose weight?


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 24, 2013)

I know i wasn't there, however it looks like you could have set a line out on a upper lead. And if ya cant or dont have a way to foot lock. You can huck and buckle yr way up" body trust". Or climb an ajasent tree if you need to.. 

Poison ivy " blue moon" is a great all round climbing line. If you are a full time climber id invest in a hitchhicker. Then you can climb srt and drt on one unit. It also keeps the prusik from getting tight.


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 24, 2013)

Big nate, where you from.?


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 24, 2013)

Im from Alabama, about ten minutes outside of Auburn (auburn tigers). And yes, there were probably a hell of alot better places to put my rope but i havent invested in a throwball yet. I dont climb full time, only on the weekends, im a welder by profession but, i worked under a local CA for three years before i started welding. I usually have two jobs every weekend, but most are just felling and take downs, very few limbing jobs, so im still practicing spurless climbing.

And the CA i worked under runs the largest tree service in our area, he spurred everything. He was also good freinds with a municipal specialist who spurred evrything as well, i used to think spurring prune jobs was common practice until recently.

Im not one of those half-assed fly by night tree guys, i enjoy tree work and i want to do it right. Still learning.....


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 24, 2013)

Tramp bushler could help you with gear. Find him on here, hes around somewhere.


----------



## JBA (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not a full time tree guy either Natey. But I do clock in at 260-265. Went saddle shopping at a local saw shop here and couldn't get my big toe into the saddles they had on the shelf. I have a Buckingham wide back with leg straps and use 1/2" 16 strand with a Blake's hitch. Very interested in the SRT techniques. I was taught by a old timer that wore his spikes into everything. Glad to get lots of good advice from all the pros here.


----------



## Str8six (Dec 24, 2013)

And here I have always been nervous about being 6'2" and 235lbs. Every time I climb I feel like my tie in point is going to break off the tree. I will say I am amazed at how much the smallest of limbs can hold. I use the cheapo Buckingham split suspension wide back. It is pretty comfy to me but it may just be that I dont know what im missing. I am switching over to a hitch climber with a VT on my next climb. It surely has to be better than a blakes.


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 24, 2013)

The hitch climber pully w/ prusik is very smooth. I still use two of them on a 16 foot lanyard. Its my 2 in 1 setup. I work both srt and drt with my HH, hitchhicker. It allows me to have the best of both worlds. I highly recommend it. My only draw back is when climbing drt. I miss the organization of the hitch climber pulley. If you climb with one you know what i mean.

Check out treestuff.com great products at great prices


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 25, 2013)

ive been debating a hitch climber w/ prusik, and i will look into the hitchiker. thanks for all the advice guys.

and i purchase all my tree gear from wes spur, they have excellent customer service (though i havent shopped with anyone else) both times my saddle tore, they went all out to get it back to me as quick as they could. ill probably place my next order with tree stuff, ive heard good things about them.

next on the list is a throwball, line, cube, etc. and a hitch climber......anything else?


----------



## Str8six (Dec 25, 2013)

I have used both Wesspur and TreeStuff. They are both great people to deal with. Treestuff has way faster shipping to me here in Mississippi due to their location.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 25, 2013)

I weigh in around 300 lbs. I use a ergavation harness and buckingham steel spikes with buck wraps. I use a vt for a climbing hitch. You should try the vt, it doesnt lock up extremely tight.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guran (Dec 25, 2013)

Big Natey said:


> next on the list is a throwball, line, cube, etc. and a hitch climber......anything else?


Don´t forget about the PPE. A climbers helmet is a minimum. Protect your eyes. If you are operating a chainsaw; use chaps or chainsaw pants and some hearing protection on the helmet.
Göran.


----------



## Zale (Dec 25, 2013)

Big Natey said:


> ive been debating a hitch climber w/ prusik, and i will look into the hitchiker. thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> and i purchase all my tree gear from wes spur, they have excellent customer service (though i havent shopped with anyone else) both times my saddle tore, they went all out to get it back to me as quick as they could. ill probably place my next order with tree stuff, ive heard good things about them.
> 
> next on the list is a throwball, line, cube, etc. and a hitch climber......anything else?




Insurance.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 26, 2013)

First thing ya need to invest in is a helmet, ears and eyes. Don't spike em. Don't get gear drunk, get the basic stuff first. I am a ity bity dude, so these don't work for me, but, I think the bigger guys will agree that a foot ascender might be a good thing for you. A big shot and throw bag setup would be my next purchase after I had all my PPE. Get some blue atlas sticky gloves, great for gripping the rope, they don't offer much protection tho.


----------



## Big Natey (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks for all help guys


----------



## kyle goddard (Dec 26, 2013)

+1 on ppe. Not so much on the chaps or chainsaw pp. At least not in America not yet. Too boocoo.. however you are to wear them on the ground while running a saw at all times. I ment for climbing. You will find that chaps help keep ya warm in the tree when its cold as sin.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 27, 2013)

As an older guy with some arthritis in my hands, I tend to use a hand ascender when I'm climbing. I find it easier to grip the rope than just my hands, even when I'm hip thrusting. 

I climb on a distel. My set up isn't as slick as a hitchclimber but works ok for me.

I would suggest that after the PPE, you should invest in a throwline and bag, you can probably get away without a Big Shot for now; a good handsaw (Silky Sugoi) so you don't have to pull up one of your bigger saws for small pruning cuts; and an easily adjustable lanyard (I use an old climbing line with a snap tied on one end and a distel hitch for the other).

On the west coast, we climb spurless in the rain frequently. I find I have to trust my ropes more as the chances of me sliding off a branch are greater. Last week I climbed in 3" of wet snow spurless. It took longer to get in a good position, but once there things went smoothly.


----------



## Limbrat (Dec 28, 2013)

Str8six said:


> I have used both Wesspur and TreeStuff. They are both great people to deal with. Treestuff has way faster shipping to me here in Mississippi due to their location.


The folks at TreeStuff are awesome! Great stuff, great prices, free shipping, great advice. Go for it Nate, climbing is not just for small guys. I've known some big guys that were great on their spikes. Rope work is definitely harder for heavy weights and older guys like me but we can still get 'er done.


----------



## Guran (Jan 5, 2014)

kyle goddard said:


> +1 on ppe. Not so much on the chaps or chainsaw pp. At least not in America not yet. Too boocoo..


 Boocoo.... haha! Well Beaucoup or not, when you have set your chain saw a couple of inches down in the leg, I bet you realize that the the chain saw pants isn´t an obsticle, even when climbing.
I never start may saw without having them on. In or out of the tree.


----------



## kyle goddard (Jan 5, 2014)

I


Guran said:


> Boocoo.... haha! Well Beaucoup or not, when you have set your chain saw a couple of inches down in the leg, I bet you realize that the the chain saw pants isn´t an obsticle, even when climbing.
> I never start may saw without having them on. In or out of the tree.


I agree. That should not happen with better work positioning. Accidents can happen,and they can also be prevented


----------

